# Photos of my 2006 TiAg 330i



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! I woke up this morning and the sun was shining brightly here in OH, and I got the third coat of Zaino on my new 330i yesterday...perfect combination for getting some photos.

Enjoy, and let me know what you think of these!


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Titanium Gold! Is that a new color? :angel:

Nice car! Congrats!!


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

LarryN said:


> Titanium Gold! Is that a new color? :angel:
> 
> Nice car! Congrats!!


Woops! Fixed the typo.


----------



## BMRAMA (Oct 6, 2005)

Great job with the Zaino. I had planned to do my car this weekend but I'm sick with a sinus infection and it's raining :-( 

The car looks beautiful


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

BMRAMA said:


> Great job with the Zaino. I had planned to do my car this weekend but I'm sick with a sinus infection and it's raining :-(
> 
> The car looks beautiful


Thanks! I'm just happy I got some photos before the snow started blowing here in Ohio!


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

what a gorgeous car ..mmm...BMW truely does have the best styling


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

//: Freddy B_ said:


> what a gorgeous car ..mmm...BMW truely does have the best styling


Thanks man! :thumbup:


----------



## andysat (Sep 4, 2005)

what a beauuutiiii :thumbup:


----------



## gotrojan (Dec 15, 2005)

are those ED carpets? or US carpets?
Nice pics ....awesome!


----------



## KG330i (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Daytona_John,
Which one of the Zaino Z4,Z5 etc did you use for this brilliant shine?

Thanks for the pictures...


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

gotrojan said:


> are those ED carpets? or US carpets?
> Nice pics ....awesome!


ED carpets? Not sure what that means....BUT, I got my carpets from my dealer here in the US of A.


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

KG330i said:


> Hey Daytona_John,
> Which one of the Zaino Z4,Z5 etc did you use for this brilliant shine?
> 
> Thanks for the pictures...


I used the combo of Z-products in the "starter" kit. :thumbup:


----------



## BM-MAN (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks good! Ever though of swapping out the wood for titanium trim? similar to your shift knob:thumbup:


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

looks awesome, congrats!


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

BM-MAN said:


> Looks good! Ever though of swapping out the wood for titanium trim? similar to your shift knob:thumbup:


No way man....if anything, I'd get the wood shift knob. :thumbup:


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## BM-MAN (Jun 13, 2003)

Daytona_John said:


> No way man....if anything, I'd get the wood shift knob. :thumbup:


In that case, I'll take the shift knob off you if you decide to swap it out. I need that auto knob to complete my interior. Keep me in mind if you do....


----------



## malitano (Jan 17, 2006)

beautiful 

is that SP?


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

malitano said:


> beautiful
> 
> is that SP?


Come again? I'm not sure what you're asking...


----------

